# Where can I find replacement pads/padding for my helmet?



## DCepp (Jan 22, 2004)

nm? no message


----------



## Al. (Apr 14, 2004)

If it's a Giro - call them and they will send you more. Don't know much about the rest.


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2004)

*Go to your LBS*



DCepp said:


> nm? no message


If you ask around at some LBS you will usually find that they have a bag of extras left over from other helmets..
You'll either pay a little bit or nothing at all for them.
Easier still, as the other poster said, Giro will send you some for free, but they may only fit a specific helmet.

I suppose you could also cut up some foam or sponges or something and then figure out some way to make it stick.
You know, a shoe repair shop may have something that they put on the tongues of shoes...

If all that fails, you could buy some bubble pack and stick it around the inside...but it might get sweaty without venting.......And if you crashed on your head it might make such a popping noise, you could be left deaf.....


----------



## dubjay (May 5, 2004)

I have an old Bell Evo 2 (probably about 6 years old) whose padding started coming apart and leaving black stuff on my forehead.

One call to Bell and they sent me a pack of padding for free. Thanks Bell!


----------



## triscuit (Apr 26, 2004)

You should probably replace the helmet. I think the stated rule is replace it once a year. IMO that is overkill, but every 2-3 seems reasonable. The sun and stuff breaks down the materials so it is not protecting you as well. But I have seen pad replacement kits at bike shops, if you want to risk it with your old helmet.


----------



## Mtbric (Jan 13, 2004)

*Email the manufacturer for free no s&h replacement...*

most will send you pads or visors for free. I have received visor and pad set from Giro and a visor from Louis Garneau for free with no shipping charge. Check their website for contact info. Just don't send a demanding email, but that should be common sense.

I recently replaced my Exodus helmet with an E2 after approx. 5yrs. after taking a quick hard fall, (helmet made contact with the ground), on the street. I'm happy to say that the helmet did what it was suppose to do. As long as you take care of your helmet it should last quite a while, but as we all should know, you must replace after a good fall. I inspected my helmet to find two small fractures on the inside of the helmet.


----------



## DCepp (Jan 22, 2004)

triscuit said:


> You should probably replace the helmet. I think the stated rule is replace it once a year. IMO that is overkill, but every 2-3 seems reasonable. The sun and stuff breaks down the materials so it is not protecting you as well. But I have seen pad replacement kits at bike shops, if you want to risk it with your old helmet.


I emailed Giro and they are sending me TWO sets free (should arrive in 2 weeks). Cool!


----------



## KMan (Dec 30, 2003)

*anyone have Giro's email address?*

I have a one year old Giro helmet and the pads have disintegrated and I would like to get a new set. I cannot access Giro's web site to get any contact info.

Thanks for the help,
Michael



DCepp said:


> nm? no message


----------



## DCepp (Jan 22, 2004)

KMan said:


> I have a one year old Giro helmet and the pads have disintegrated and I would like to get a new set. I cannot access Giro's web site to get any contact info.
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> Michael


I first emailed to: [email protected]

The person who responded was Kathy Leverich ([email protected]).


----------

